# Cooling fan cycling on high with a/c on. Is this normal??



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pop the hood while the AC is running - is the fan switching from low speed to high or just high to off?

If it's going to high speed, have the AC refrigerant pressures checked - it kicks to high speed if the engine coolant temperature is getting too high (you can monitor this via the DIC - 2011 models should have the digital temperature readout) - or if the condensor high-side pressure is getting too high. Could be a large build-up of crud on the front of the condensor as well that just needs to be washed off with a hose.


----------

